# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Me regalaron un hamster!!! k nombre le pongo?

## magikko

Una amiga se fué de viaje y no tenia a quien entregarselo, me dio miedo que se lo dieran a alguien que no le diera los cuidados que necesita y ... como buen veterinario le dije que yo lo queria, esta genial, con jaula rueda y todo solo que... no se nada de ellos! ya busque en paginas de internet pero siento que las leo y no llego a nada concreto, alguien me podrian orientar? es que por las vacaciones cerraron la biblioteca de la facultad y no me gusta mucho guiarme de internet.



Por cierto!!!!!!!! NO TIENE NOMBRE!!!  y no se me ocurre nada, quiero buscar un nombre bonito, corto y que suene bien.



alguien sigiere algo :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ignoto

Cucurucho.
Es un buen nombre.

----------


## letang

No lo pongas al Sol!!
A mi se me han muerto dos hamster (más bien a mi hermano, que estaban en su habitación) porque les daba directamente el Sol y en la jaula no tenían ninguna sombra en que cobijarse (también es que el Sol de Canarias y en particular aquella casa, tenía toda la tarde con el Sol apuntando fijo...).

Aquel hamster que murió se llamaba RUFO.
Si quieres usar ese nombre como reencarnación de mi hamster fallecido...
jejejeje.


Un saludo!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Llámale Roque, Roque Fort... (vale, no es un ratón y seguramente no le gusta el queso peeerooooo....)

----------


## zarkov

Cris-cras

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Cris-cras


 Por delante y por detrás... (se te ve el 'plumero')

----------


## ingodwetrust

O talante... por detrás y por delante....

----------


## Rafa505

Ponle Topo Gigio.

http://images.google.es/images?hl=es...e=UTF-8&tab=wi


Un saludo

----------


## Krumlov

Llámale "Barlan", "Barlan Hamster".
(Burlan para los angloparlantes)

----------


## shark

Elmer

----------


## DrareG

Yo desde que nací he tenido 19 hamsters chinos asi que algo entenderé de eso, a saver:

1) No a la sombra pero tampoco al sol, dejales siempre una zona de humbral.

2) La lechuga les encanta pero loes da diarrea   :Lol:  .

3) Si ves que parece que tenga paperas no es nada, si tocas otaras pipas etc.. simpremente esta comiendo.

4) Dale manzana que es buena, eso me dijo el veterinario.

5) La rueda le gusta pero si quieres dormir sacala por la noche porque la mia...

6) No le pongas algodón para hamsters, uno mio se ahogón con el.

7) Serrin es muy bueno.

8) Eno a granel, da sombra, cobijo y les encanta comerselo.

Espero haber ayudado algo, saludos!

PD: Ponle Tamariz   :Wink:  .

----------


## ignoto

Es veterinario.
Puede que sepa como cuidarlo.

----------


## DrareG

Ehem... cito textualmente:

"todo solo que... no se nada de ellos! ya busque en paginas de internet pero siento que las leo y no llego a nada concreto, alguien me podrian orientar?"

Saludos Ignoto!  :roll:

----------


## ignoto

¡Pues tienes razón!

Eso me pasa por no leer con atención.

----------


## zarkov

Tranquilo hombre, nos hacemos cargo.

Es que la edad.... hace estragos.

----------


## ignoto

¡Ya está el numi-smago malmetiendo!

Pues que sepas que, además de mas joven, también soy mas guapo.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

http://www.foyel.com/cartillas/36/no..._mascotas.html

dale dale  :117:

----------


## magikko

Hola a todos! pues hoy me la llevé con una especialista en hamsters y me solucionó muchas dudas, me dijo que la mia tiene sobre peso, por lo que ya pensé en ampliar su casa, ademas de que la bañó  :shock: , por lo que sabía, ellos solos se limpian el pelaje y como los perros pierden rapido calor con el baño pense que seria contraproducente pero ya ví que no, por cierto, el antiguo nombre (o el aun nombre actual) es "sha la la la"....  por eso es que se lo quiero cambiar, esta increible mi mascotita, la primera ves que la agarré casi me arranca la punta de un dedo, despues de un poco de confianza ya la tomo sin miedo, le puse una escalera y una rampa en su jaula, ayer me pasé pintando el frente de la casa de mi hermana toooda la tarde y con la paga ya le compre alimento, una rueda, un bebedero nuevo y en la carpinteria que está a una calle de mi casa me regalaron un monton de aserrín.

Por lo de los nombres haaa!si fuera macho le pongo Bono y listo,fin del problema (u2 siempre los mejores)

Pero es hembra, lo de roke ford jajaj si me gustó, pero no se puede =0(

DrareG, ya hice una lista de las cosas que me aconsejas y Letang, eso del sol lo tendre muy en cuenta, aqui la temperatura normal no baja de 34, 36 grados centigrados (con 20 todas las personas se ponen chamarra y sueter   :Wink:  )  asi que lo tendré muy pendiente.


"Kanu" suena bien?

----------


## jose luis varo

Yo tuve un conejo el cual termino de una forma mala para el pero buena para otros termino desgraciadamente (para el repito) en una cazuela y al ajillo y este conejo se llamaba como tu y ahora no penseis en pedro, juan, no el nombre es ´´como tu`` digo esto porque ya se a confundido varias veces ademas te da mucho juego y puedes vacilar un rato con ello jejej y vale tanto para macho como para embra

----------


## eidanyoson

Si es hembra y te ha gustado el nombre con reminiscencias lecheras (Roque Fort) siempre puedes ponerle algo como Torta del Casar, que es más femenino y también suena a queso.

 De todas maneras yo tengo una gata que se llama Magia, así que ese está pillado  :P .

 Puedes ponerle Hermione.

 Eärwen

 Aeris o Aerith, como más te guste.

 Big Ball

 Tally ho

 Cascarilla

 Inés

 Ella

 Bueno, ya sabes, depende de l estilo que busques  8-)

----------


## Dow

o puedes ponerle Eidan, que tiene cara de hamster cuando se llena los mofletes de kikos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Lo que nunca, nunca debes ponerle al pobre hamster de nombre es Dow.
 Ya habido muchos muertos por ponerles ese nombre. Les da tanta vergüenza ajena que alguien les llame "Dow" que se mueren del susto.

 Aunque los hay peores, como por ejemplo:

 "Ignoto"

 "Jeff"

 "Shark"

 "Zarkov"

 Normalmente cualquiera de esos nombres son devastadores; Sólo pronunciarlos delante de una comunidad de hamsters es como una bomba atómica. Se desmayan todos de golpe y más de uno ya no se levanta.

 Pero si quieres realmente saber el secreto para matar a todos los hasmters de golpe prueba con este:

 "Hamelin"

----------


## magikko

Mr. Rockstar, estan perfectos! sobre todo el de tally ho, no se me habia ocurrido, aunque Ines y Ella tambien no estarian nada mal   :Wink:  

Ignoto? Jeff?? Shark :Confused:  Zarkov :Confused: ?

Estaba leyendo el tema en voz alta y de solo decirlo la hamster se enterró en el aserrin y solo pude ver el clin clin clin de como temblaba la jaula, no le haria eso, creo que ningun ser vivo mereceria eso  :-( 


jajaja no es cierto, es mentira, un dia de estos le tomo un foto y la pongo para que vean (se imaginan la foto del hamster en el tema de: "se parece.." con la cara de algun mago :Confused: ... yo solo doy ideas =0P

----------


## Marco Antonio

Puedes llamarle Gaster (Ganster pero en español más profundo) de hecho casi toda la gente los llama así

ejemplo: Sabes :Confused: ? mi hijo se ha comprado un Gaster....
.- ¿un qué?
.- Un gaster....
.- ¿perdona pero no te copio?
.- Conio!!!! un ratón de esos sin rabo..

(Real como la vida misma) 

y te doy unos consejos....

El chocolate es mortal para los hamsters.
y la zanahoria, hace que su orina huela muchísimo.
La arena de gatos para el fondo de la jaula tampoco es buena, el polvillo que suelta puede bloquear unas glandulas que tienen y hacer que enfermen. Además de secarle en exceso los lagrimales.

Abrazos

----------


## Dow

Eidan, gracias por decir que los hay peores, pero reconozco que decir "dow" a un hamster es como decir el nombre de Mufasa a las hienas...


llámale Blass jeje

----------


## Moss

Iban.

----------


## Iban

> Iban.


Estimado usuario del foro de magiapotagia.com. Conviene no escribir en hilos que llevan parados mucho tiempo (como es éste el caso) si no es para aportar información relevante. A esto le solemos llamar "reflotar" un hilo. Como entiendo que eres nuevo en el foro, te sugiero que leas las normas, donde se habla de esto y de muchas otras cosas. También sería conveniente que te pases por la sección de nuevos miembros y te presentes. Encontrarás una plantilla diseñada con este objetivo que, si quieres, puedes utilizar.

Bienvenido al foro.

(Eso era un "tus muertos", en versión moderador).

:-p

----------

